# Provo, Rockport, Millrace Park Pond



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

So I took my Grandpa out fishin today. We hit the Provo River along Mirror Lake Highway, Rockport, and Millrace Park Pond located in Taylorsville. we started off at the Provo and got skunked! This is my absolute favorite place to fish and we didn't even get a bite. The water was so high and so fast, it was quite hard to fish.
















And we saw a moose...








Then we headed to Rockport and I "caught" 2 rainbows, but both got off right when I went to grab them  Sorry no pics from there.
Finally, we tried a local community pond in Taylorsville called Millrace Park Pond. Not very impressed. Saw one little bass go for my lure, but there are so many carp in that pond you can see schools of 5-6 2-foot carp swimming around. I am not a fan of carp, so it was a disappointment. Took only one pic from there:









Overall I had fun hanging with my grandpa. I think next time we're going to target some Perch. Neither if us have caught one, and we've decided to try to catch as many "new" fish as possible this summer.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, the Provo is raging up there. How far up were you able to make it on 150?

Sorry the fishing wasn't better for you. Better luck next time.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Too bad you had the same story as me for rockport (1 lost rainbow). Seemed like rockport was way better a week ago, atleast on the shore anyway. Good luck on the perch hunt, I seem to pick those up in the winter. I am with you I am trying to complete utah's list of fish species as well.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Wow, the Provo is raging up there. How far up were you able to make it on 150?
> 
> Sorry the fishing wasn't better for you. Better luck next time.


We only went up to mile marker 30 on the mirror lake highway. I think you could get to Mirror Lake though


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------

